# Dragonlance, Online Game!



## Kiri-Jolith

I'm looking for some developers and, in the future, players for an online Dragonlance campaign.  Its a 3.5 game set in the Dragonlance Age of Mortals setting.

Feel free to email me or check out the links in my sig for more information!

-KJ


----------

